# Google Calendar on Fire HDX



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have used the web version of Google Calendar for some years. 

I used the CalenGoo app on my Kindle Fire. I would like to use the calendar that came with my Fire HDX. I can link to my google calendar but it does not show the "other calendars"  that I have on my web version of Google Calendar. The one I want the most is an add-on from Hebcal, a Jewish calendar that shows the Hebrew date, holidays, etc. On CalenGoo I can see that one too but it does not show in the list on the HDX calendar. Any ideas? I all ready tried deleting my google account and setting it up again but that did not work.

Thank you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't need calengoo anymore . . . Just use the calendar app that comes on it. You do have to set up your GMail account and tell it to link to your calendars.

I don't know if it will load more than one, but I don't see why not.


Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You don't need calengoo anymore . . . Just use the calendar app that comes on it. You do have to set up your GMail account and tell it to link to your calendars.
> 
> I don't know if it will load more than one, but I don't see why not.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


I am only trying to load ONE Google Calendar account. But at that one Google Calendar account I have several things they call "calendars". Really it is just several layers on ONE physical calendar.

The Web version of my Google Calendar lists:
Main Calendar
Birthday Calendar
Hebcal
Moon Phases
US Holidays

CalenGoo on my HDX lists:
Main Calendar
Birthday Calendar
Hebcal
Moon Phases
US Holidays

Fire Calendar only lists:
Main Calendar
Birthday Calendar

I "want" to only use the Calendar App but it does not show all the things I have at my Google Calendar.
That is what my original post is about. How do I make it show all the layers on my calendar?

I have set up my account THREE times. #1 When I first got my HDX #2 When I had to de-register and re-register on Friday and #3 Today I deleted my Google Account from the HDX and set up again in hopes that the problem would be solved. It was not.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ut oh.. I don't like hearing that I don't need Calengoo since it works SO well for me!  Does the default calendar do all the same things?  Does it work without being on wifi, as Calengoo does?  

I swear that could almost be a deal breaker for me if I lose function..

I know, relax and see how it goes..

But when I went to the Fires and stopped using regular Kindles I lost the NY Times Latest News blog that I ADORED.. and no, all the apps to gather news with stupid videos didn't even come close and I never use them, but for some stubborn reason NY Times never adapted that blog for the Fire, as if just because you are using a tablet, you no longer can process ideas by READING about them, that you must be fed video clips..  grr.

Well, I am in a mood, it seems.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Seamonkey said:


> Ut oh.. I don't like hearing that I don't need Calengoo since it works SO well for me! Does the default calendar do all the same things? Does it work without being on wifi, as Calengoo does?


You can still use CalenGoo. I am using it now. The main reason I want to switch is because I like how the picture of the HDX calendar has the date and I can see that always at a glance when I am at my home page. That is why I have both calendars right now. I would delete CalenGoo and use the HDX calendar if I could get it to display all my calendar layers like CalenGoo does. I have not tested the availability offline but that is a biggie for me too....off to experiment with that.


----------

